# Saddle fitter recommendations - West Lothian/Edinburgh/Central



## Ponygirl777 (28 July 2018)

I know this has probably been asked many times before, but I'm looking for recommendations (and who to avoid) for saddle fitters who cover West Lothian?

I know it's a bit of a minefield out there in terms of good ones!


----------



## Lintel (3 August 2018)

I really like Donald McLellan, he takes time and goes through a variety of saddle- not reccomending by price but by what suits both of you best.
He is based in East Kilbride at Milbrae saddlery but I'm sure he would cover lothian. I took my boy to his place for a fitting- it was a nice wee trip and we went to the wind farm ride afterwards!


----------

